# Snowblower vs. ATV w plow



## NJMedic (Jul 6, 2004)

Mornin',

Just was wondering which is prefered for doing say a good stretch of sidewalk and few driveways. Figure the ATV may be faster, but without any real weight to the blade does it do a good job? Thanks in advance, 

--Chris


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

I carry both in my truck.. oh, and a good shovel.. 

The ATV moves a lot of snow fast but, it won't push it off the walk that far.. The snow blower is great for sending the snow into the yard.. 

Basically, I'll hit the property with my ATV and blower first to get it away from the curbs, then run my plow and move the mass..

I reckon if I had to make a choice, I'd take a small walk behind non-driving blower.. meaning to transmission or gears.. 

Out of all the sidewalk shovelers I've worked with, only one was using a blower and that's the kind he was using.. Everyone else used shovels..


----------

